# Looking for 1 bhk rented apartment



## anthriksh2000 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Fellow Indian Expats,

I am moving to Dubai for job , for -2-3 years duration and will be landing in dubai on 23 Feb ,and in need of rented house to shift in a month.

I have 10 months old kid, and wife whom i will bring here once i get their dependent visa .

As my wife also going to work after coming here and obtaining her employment visa , we are in need to 1 bhk rented house /apartment in Dubai which serve below my needs-

1, It should be near to JLT (my work place) and jabel ali (wife's work place).
2, should have near by *Indian child keeping creche *for my kid .
3 distance to metro from house/creche should be walk-able distance as we don't have car or any private vehicle.
4, should have LPG gas facility if possible
5 should not be too expensive as my budget is to keep all my monthly expenses up-to AED 10K per month.
6.Should have indian community residence nearby as we are totally new here and dont have any friends/family.

Cheers

Appreciate if any one come forward to help.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ultimate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html

check that, 

however in my opinion you should try discovery gardens. you can grab a short bus ride from discovery gardens to ibn batuta metro station, and from there its a short trip from there to either jebel ali or jlt. It will be near for you and your wife as well. You can find a one bed around 60-65k per yr so around 5000-5500 per month. that should leave you enough to keep your budget in the 10k per month area. maybe 12k per month. but realistically you can't find anything cheaper than discovery gardens near public transportation and near to jlt/jebel ali.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

And try Dubizzle after reading the entire sticky thread.


----------



## anthriksh2000 (Feb 21, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> And try Dubizzle after reading the entire sticky thread.


Thanks for all valuable feedback on discovery gardens .

Though i read the sticky thread about all areas.it says 
JLT,Tecom and Al barsha have cheaper and good metro connectivity 1 bhk for small family.Not sure if they suit my above posted need or not ?

As for me having Indian community is very important for kid creche is must for me as we both will be working .

also my wife will have conveyance provided by company for Jabel 
ali, but for me there is no such facility and i need to mange metro to JLT.

Will Gardens and Discovery Gardens or JLT, Tecon and AL barsha serve these need?

Which will be cheapest and which will have good metro connectivity and Indian creche near by so that we don't have to walk too much to fetch child after office ?

also please send me some site where can i find authentic direct owner apartment here so to save on agent fee if possible.

how much normally they charge?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

anthriksh2000 said:


> Thanks for all valuable feedback on discovery gardens .
> 
> Though i read the sticky thread about all areas.it says
> JLT,Tecom and Al barsha have cheaper and good metro connectivity 1 bhk for small family.Not sure if they suit my above posted need or not ?
> ...


check Dubizzle or property finder.

Pretty much all flats are rented initially through agents unfortunately. Their fees are 5% of the annual rent.

Do some research about Disco Gardens, several indian colleagues of mine live there and they have kids so I assume kids and childcare are available. It would be the cheapest option too from the ones you mention and is just one metro stop from JLT.


----------



## anthriksh2000 (Feb 21, 2014)

tried to search disco gardens but no such locality listed , is discovery garden and disco gardens same?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

anthriksh2000 said:


> tried to search disco gardens but no such locality listed , is discovery garden and disco gardens same?


Yupp ... 

But on second thought 'Disco Gardens' would be quite an idea, kind of surprised no one has thought of that in Dubai yet


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

sorry, I meant discovery gardens!


----------



## anthriksh2000 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi,

Is there reliable way to go wuth agents here as they from dubaizzle are charging 3K to 4K commission, can you suggest how do we ensure that we don't get raw deal via agent and do nt suffer any fraud.

i know ejari and rera things here but what guarantee that they will ensure that security deposit will be refunded ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

anthriksh2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there reliable way to go wuth agents here as they from dubaizzle are charging 3K to 4K commission, can you suggest how do we ensure that we don't get raw deal via agent and do nt suffer any fraud.
> 
> i know ejari and rera things here but what guarantee that they will ensure that security deposit will be refunded ?


A couple of things to do to ensure you get your money back, in cases of fraud/mis-representation:

1. *Pay by cheque*: Pay the security deposit, agent's fees via cheques. That helps because you can then get documentary proof other than the customary payment receipt. 

2. *Get the receipt*: Kind of obvious, but when getting the receipt make sure it's legitimate. All the company information is clearly mentioned on it, the info matches, your unit information should be clearly mentioned, etc ... 

3. *Pay only when you see the contract*: Insist on making payments for anything that is required, only when you have seen the contract, and subsequently signed it. Ideally you would want it to be countersigned by the landlord at the same time that you sign it. But that isn't always feasible, owing to the fact that a majority of the landlords/owners are not present here. 

4. *Make photocopies of everything*: Insist on getting photocopies of every document that comes up when going through the process. 

5. *Deal with companies*: If the agent is an individual, then walk away. The agents should be backed up by a company and insist on having a meeting at the office, so you can be sure there isn't any confusion/mis-representation. 

Those are the things I did when getting my place recently, which do pretty much cover you. But do also remember that there always is a chance you can get screwed over, so be careful and on-point. 

HTH


----------

